# Ok, new pond



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

After several leaks in my pond liner, I decided to buy another new liner. It was a little bigger, so I made my pond a little bigger than before 
Here it is after I got everyone back in, hopefully for the last time:

the first pictures are of the fish in the temp. aquarium for the day
































Here's a side view
























Top of waterfall








Full view
















Some of the plants I put around it
















I'm not finished with putting a sidewalk around the pond and some rocks.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that ain't no plant you fool.....that's a chicken......lol

awesome pond guy....absolutely beautiful....next year dig it to 4' or so deep...then you can let the goldfish winter over....
also.....if you have raccoons in the area pile rocks or landscape timbers about 10-12" above the waterline......that will keep them from snagging your fish...


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

I can't wait to see all of those plants grow in. Well done sir!


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Gorgeous!! I'm so jealous. I want a pond.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone, no raccoons yet, almost everyone here hunts, lol, lucky for my chicken. He always inspects what I'm doing out there 

I'm going to make a walkway around the pond and a rock border along the edge, but I need to find another job first so I can afford to do it


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

awesome pond man....you make want a pond so much..... but my family will not even think about it..... they dont understand fishies' magic.....


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

great pond. very similar size to mine.

may i suggest you should get a few koi in there  awesme fish well colour wise


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Whoah that looks great! So jealous. 
If I ever get a house (or grow up, for that matter ) I know for sure that I want a large backyard and a pond. That has been a dream of mine forever. I also want a fish room, obviously :fish:


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks 
I would love a fish room too, but I don't have the indoor space for it. I wouldn't have to worry about algae blooms then.
I thought about getting some koi, but I think I should get a better filter before I do that 
cossie you should show us your pond


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

HAha ok ill put a pond thread up soon too, maybe today.

hmmm, the koi dont need alot of work to look after them tbh, our filter is homemade, using an old water barrel.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hey p. sen.......how deep is the pond ?


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I just checked how deep it is and now I'm not happy, lol. It's only 1 1/2 feet deep. 
I still have two feet of liner all the way around, so I think I'm going to make it a little deeper. I should have checked the depth before filling it.


----------

